# How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6?



## 1995GTI (Jul 19, 2006)

*HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP*

How to I locate it, where is it? How do I identify it? Pictures would help is possible....thanks!


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP (1995GTI)*

try this link, shows pics and all you need to know about the pcv system on a 2.8 V6. Other good maintenance info on that site also. 
http://passatb5.wikidot.com/v6...ement


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP (1995GTI)*

Here is another link
http://passatb5.wikidot.com/do-it-yourself


----------



## 1995GTI (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP (2ks)*

dude thats sweet, thanks man. Def gonna try this. Where can I pick up a replacement set like on those links?

Besides the dealer of course


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP (1995GTI)*

These outta get you started, some may be specific links for something i was looking for, just click at the top to go to that sites home page, should give you a drill down menu on most of em. 
http://www.passatworld.com/for...99485
http://www.getcoolparts.com/
http://www.autohausaz.com/
http://www.stopshopanddrive.com/
http://www.germanautoparts.com/
http://www.ecstuning.com/
http://www.parts4vws.com/
http://www.worldimpex.com/
http://www.aboveallmotorwerks.com/
http://www.europartsdirect.com/
http://www.partsgeek.com/
http://www.pelicanparts.com/eu...g.htm


----------



## 1995GTI (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP (2ks)*

dude your the man, thanks alot.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP (1995GTI)*

pretty cool writeups there. I love the w8 rear susp change where the guy uses 2 visegrips to loosen the top nut lol..


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP (Slimjimmn)*

There are 3 parts to the 2000 V6 PCV system..that big hose assembly that goes across the motor..a small hose that hook up to that and goes to crankcase vent on back of motor under throttle body, and something called the "suction pump" a "Y" shaped plastic part that controls vaccum and connects to PCV and brake booster hose....All three cost me about $125 or so a few years back when I replaced the PCV system to cure oil seepage from cam adjuster seals. I bought the parts from "1stVWparts" website... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crash893a (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: HELP* How do I find my PCV valve 2000 V6 *HELP (Slimjimmn)*

Thats pretty funny to see. I run that website and I wasn't really expecting anyone else to find it.
Good to see that its doing some good


----------

